# Royal Blue Passenger Set



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/American-fl...144490?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item25782f20ea

Found the above on eBay -- looks really nice and would love to have something like this for my #350 Royal Blue engine. But...is this S-scale?? Numbers don't sound familiar. Figure it's "O" scale but shows them on classic AF track.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I assume you saw the description further down in the listing? ...

"Here have a custom painted passenger set to go along with the royal blue engine. All three cars are lighted and have been converted to knuckle couplers. These were Newhaven coaches and may have had defects. The water slide decals have clear coat applied over. The set includes two 355 coaches and one 351 baggage car. Look the matching 350 Royal blue engine coming up in another separate auction. "

TJ


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

I was lucky. I picked up a set of three stunning custom-painted Royal Blue passenger cars for only $140!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

If anyone out there would like a set of custom Royal Blue coaches, let me know. One of the guys I deal with creates a beautiful set.


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

How much?


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah, how much? I would love a set for my 350!


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> If anyone out there would like a set of custom Royal Blue coaches, let me know. One of the guys I deal with creates a beautiful set.


I would be very interested in finding out more about this. Thanks
Don


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Ok, guys, I hear the requests,lol...The sets he makes are drop dead gorgeous!! It will take me awhile to get a hold of him as I have to find his number.. I will not forget!!!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

So my initial suspicion was correct, there never was a set of Royal Blue passenger coaches created in "S" scale from Gilbert?

Yea, if you get a price from him, let us know.....thanks.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> So my initial suspicion was correct, there never was a set of Royal Blue passenger coaches created in "S" scale from Gilbert?
> 
> Yea, if you get a price from him, let us know.....thanks.


I went down to GarGraves Trakage Corp. as I knew they would have an answer for me, in regards to a phone #.. And they came through again! I'll call the maker tonight and get the particulars.Hang with me..


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The number I got has been disconnected but I'm still trying...


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

There's no rush for me.....whenever you get it. I have plenty of other things to spend my money on right now.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> Ok, guys, I hear the requests,lol...The sets he makes are drop dead gorgeous!! It will take me awhile to get a hold of him as I have to find his number.. I will not forget!!!


Thanks flyernut. :thumbsup:


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Standing by.....


----------

